#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Clientes nao Autenticam Sozinhos!

## dion88

Estamos com certos problemas aqui no nosso provedor, o que acontece é que temos alguns modelos de roteadores aqui da Tp-link mais especificamente 2 modelos, TP-LINK 840n para planos até 50MB e TP-LINK C20 para planos até 90MB, o que acontece é o seguinte os roteadores funcionam ok, porem quando efetuamos uma manutenção, uma troca de RB, ou quando cai a luz no cliente o roteador nao autentica sozinho, utilizamos aqui o mercursys mw301r e todos voltam sozinhos, funcionam de boa, quando cai a luz nos clientes quando retorna eles autenticam sozinhos, mas o tp-link ja esta ficando chato....

Outro ponto que para planos acima de 100MB resolvemos testar um roteador GIGA da Mercursys, e para a nossa surpresa o roteador é bom entrega uma banda boa, porem o mesmo problema se por exemplo desligar a onu e ligar novamente o roteador nao autentica, lembrando que na opção de autenticação esta marcado sempre ativo.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tive alguns roteadores que era assim, seja sempre ativo, conexão automática, manual afffffff. Troquei a fonte chaveada por uma que era da super nintendo e vualá funcionaaaaaa. Em alguns casos quando me chamam, digo para usarem fontes da TV CCE, LG, PHILIPS, de até 16" que costumam ser de 12 volts e 2,5 A. Roteador novo é 9 volts podem usar, se for 3,3; 5 ou 7,5 volts nem pensar e nada de fonte universal por que o ruído é muito alto.

----------


## dion88

Caracaaaaaa perfeito era isso mesmo, os roteadores estavam todos com fonte 9V, testei com fonte 12v e bombou!!
vou mandar um e-mail para TP-LINK e vou exigir essas fontes!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Não é só TP-Link; D-Link, Multilaser; entre outros. 
Quando tem tráfego de streaming de vídeo que são 24, 30 ou 60 quadros por segundo terá um consumo maior no processador do roteador; na média é 30% maior mas se a fonte não aguentar o consumo será triplicado travando o roteador.
Podemos notar que mimo, bullet, groove, nano usam fontes em 18 voltas ou 24 volts; no circuito independente da marca todos funcionam com 3,3 volts, inclusive tudo que tenha chipset, processador e memória.

Fico feliz em ter ajudado; pode notar que ele estará funcionando com temperatura um pouco mais baixa( pela mão) mas no termômetro acho que chega a uns 15°C de diferença no verão. Aquela história que põe o cooler de PC ou note que resolve mas nem sempre.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo... o roteador da TP-Link C20, para planos até 90 mega que vc usa é esse da imagem?



Abraço.

----------

